# DM/Player Seeks Group in Muncie, IN



## ProphetSword (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got years of experience as a D&D player and DM (any edition).  If you're interested in forming a group in the Muncie, IN area, let me know.


----------



## SDRobinson2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hey*

I know you posted a good while ago but was wanting to know if you were still interested in getting a group together.  Feel free to email me at SDRobinson22@yahoo.com .  I am an experienced player in 3.5 and a little in 4th but am willing to learn some of the earlier editions if needed.  Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## ProphetSword (Apr 22, 2009)

I sent you an email.  Sorry it took me so long to respond.  I only check here about twice a month.


----------



## Spaz350 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you looking for a group?  My girlfriend and I are beginners looking to learn and start playing, in Muncie.  Let me know, we've had no luck finding people so far!


----------

